# David goes home



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

After a two year loan to the United States , 
Michelangelo's David is being returned to Italy


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

8) too many burgers :roll:


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

I know the feeling. I'm coming home tomorrow. 
It's not the burgers but the sheer size of the portions and 'sodas'.

Ray.


----------



## GEOMAR (Mar 16, 2008)

*david*

brilliant
GEOMAR


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

Denmark's Little Mermaid suffers a similar fate.


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

I am getting worried if the Belgians lend their little mannikinpiss boy to the Yanks!


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

pippin - is this the one?


----------

